# Alot of gas in oil. no start



## steak knife (May 30, 2015)

My friends car was in a fender bender 2 months ago. Bumper and hood ugly. Then today wouldn't start. Lots of gas in oil. Looks like butter. Checked the coolant and it looks fine. I know this is really bad. Any ideas ?


----------

